# choose



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

Which one of these would would you choose - Ruger M77 Hawkeye All-Weather Bolt Action Rifle / Savage 116 FCSS Bolt Action Rifles with AccuTrigger and Clip / Thompson Center Encore Pro-Hunter Rifle


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

The M77 ... no Encore or the Savage!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Both the Encore and the Savage.......Technically I own at least one of all 3. The Encore is paid for, just isn't in my safe yet.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I'd pick the Savage, but all of them should be good. I really like the Encore that my friend owns and I shot once. Nice long barrel and still a reasonably short rifle. Sometimes I wish I had bought that instead of the Savage 116FCSAK.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I like my Ruger but I've no experience with the others.I hear nothing but good things about Savage and I've been very happy with the 2 TC ml's I've owned.TC has a new bolt gun out.I forget the model name but the review I read was quite good.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Tikka T3


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

Encore.


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

I can't complain about my Savages


----------



## Little Bobby (Sep 30, 2008)

m77


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

m77, and own both here.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Savage it is hard to find one that just does not shoot accuratly.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

M77 own(ed) all three. Haven't alot of expieriance with my encore though. BTW I think the new bolt gun from TC is called a micro or something like that.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Isn't it a T/C ICON???


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

You got it.The Icon is their new bolt gun.The Encore is the single shot/interchangeable barrel job.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, thats it.


----------

